# SR20VE importers



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

I was wondering where i could find an importing web site or company so i can import an sr20ve engine.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

www.sr20deforum.com VE section, sticky
O


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

Nissan engine importer they have a ve and couple of det's check um out peace


----------

